# Redfish Leader Question



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

So I've a question on leaders for redfish. In the past, I've either bought tapered leaders or tied my own leaders, all around 9'. For my homemade ones I use a recipe that I found in one of Lefty Kreh's books. I use 54" of 40lb, tied to ~27" of 30lb, tied to ~14" of 20lb, then tie on usually a 14lb tippit. I use hard mono for all of that. Sometimes, with my homemade leaders, I have a hard time turning the leader over. Is it better to use a softer mono for the butt section? 

Next question is for redfish is using a tapered leader like the one I tie even necessary? I've heard of guys just tying straight 12-16lb Masons hard mono on for their leaders. This seems like it would end up saving me a lot of time and trouble and be more than enough for most redfish.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

SOUTHPAW,
The taper is meant to transfer energy from flyline to the leader.The but section should match the diameter of the flyline as close as possible.I use the 60/40(aka Lefty) split. 60% butt section and 40% to the taper.I start with 5ft of 40# then 1ft of 30# then 9in of 20#then 9in of 15# then 18in of 12# for the tippet.I have used Ande mono for year and never had a problem with turnovers even when casting directly into the wind.
Good Luck
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Skiffstiff. I might give your split a try. I'm sure my issue with turning line over most likely has to do with my casting but I figured maybe using a more flexible butt section might help. 

BTW that 8wt St. Croix you sold me a couple of years back is still going strong. Seems like the good juju you put on it, hasn't worn off despite my best efforts.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Glad that is still has some good JU JU in it. Keep after those reds !
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

A tapered leader certainly helps turn over flies, especially wind-resistant flies like poppers. If your chunking heavy weighted flies like clousers a straight piece of mono can suffice. I buy cheap tapered mono leaders and cut off about 2 feet from the end and replace with flouro tippet/line.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

6ft to7 ft 20lb hard mason to 3ft of 15lb flouro and 10 to 12 lb tippet.have not had any problem turning over big flies in our wind here in corpus.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with "Salty_waders", I buy the cheap Cabela's brand tapered leaders(4 for $8). I usually buy the 9' by 10lb and cut off the bottom 2'. Then add 2' of 12lb fluro. This works great for me and all I have to do is replace the fluro when it gets too short.
Though, I have been lazy and used 5' of 30lb and 3' of 12lb and called it good.
I don't think leaders are that imporant when you are throwing big saltwater flies. Good casting skills are more important. Work on a nice tight loop and good acceleration and you shouldn't have any problem turning over your flies.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

bugchunker said:


> Work on a nice tight loop and good acceleration and you shouldn't have any problem turning over your flies.


This is most likely the root of my problem right here. Throw tight loops and have good acceleration, so simple yet sooooo hard haha.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Practice*



southpaw said:


> This is most likely the root of my problem right here. Throw tight loops and have good acceleration, so simple yet sooooo hard haha.


No doubt!

Practice keeping your casting hand moving in a straight-ish line and keeping the rod tip below the path of the following fly line. Arc in your motion will open your loop and a rod tip that unloads above the fly line will tend to tie a knot in your leader/tippet. Remember when double hauling, the line hand pulls the line in a smooth motion nearer the end of the casting stroke than the beginning. Then, practice in a 20 mph + wind. Then perfect your backhand in the same way. Then work on shooting and stopping the line for accuracy in presenting the fly.

Look at the bright side, fly casting in a 20+ mph wind is easier than golf! :headknock


----------



## doaks (Oct 25, 2005)

Southpaw - if you are using hard mono, your 1st section in 40lb might be too stiff. I have tried many types of leader material, but I like to use Ande Backcountry mono for my leader body (50 or 40#, 30# 15#) and then a Rio Tippet of choice. The Ande is softer than the hard mono. But of course, I am always trying new recipes as well depending on the conditions. That's part of the fun.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I subscribe to the K.I.S.S. principle- about 7 feet of 20# Hard Mason attached to the fly line via perfection loop with about 3 feet of 16# flouro attached to the butt section with an Albright knot.

I have zero problems turning over flies.

If I'm using my 10wt or 12wt I up the butt section to 30# Hard Mason but shorten it down to about 5-6 feet. For tarpon or toothy critters like bonita I'll leave the 2-3 feet of 16# but loop-to-loop about 18 inches of 60# flouro as a bite tippet.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've used a 60/20/20 method whereby 60% is 40# mono, followed by 20% of 20# mono and the remaining 20% is the tippet (10-12#). I predominately use an 8 wt and have not had any problems turning flies over. Plus if you happen to get knots you can always replace the 20# and tippet sections with no issues. And they're dirt cheap compared to tapered leaders one typically buys.


----------

